# Lazy...



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Video sent to me by my father, it's two years old so maybe some of you have seen it.

I'm more forgiving of the small mistakes, but the dishonesty would earn a termination from me. I can't stand people who blatantly lie, through speech or action.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I was working in a comercial space and found a "fake ground wire". It was shoved 12 inches into a run of 1/2 in flex. Place was wired by an EC too.:no: The run of flex was about 50 feet long, I just pulled the wires out and taped a green wire with them, pulled back in. You wonder why they would things like that?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Demac said:


> I'm more forgiving of the small mistakes, but the dishonesty would earn a termination from me. I can't stand people who blatantly lie, through speech or action.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHGpB15UwRY">YouTube Link</a>


The last guy I had working with me was at an addition we did setting finish. I had instructed him to install a gfi on the back patio, and then another outlet that was downstream of the. I specifically told him "the line and load are marked, and make sure you TEST them when you are done."

As we are packing up I asked if he tested the gfi and the other outlet and he said "yep, everythings fine".

That night the HO called and said one of his guys plugged into the downstream outlet and got nothing. Told him to hit the reset on the GFI, he said he did but nothing happened. No tripped breaker.

I went out the next day, opened the gfi, and saw that it was wired backwards, which means it couldn't have possibly tested good. My guy bold faced lied to me "well, it was good when I tested it.". I told him either someone came after we left and rewired the gfi or he was lying. He said someone must have rewired it. I fired him.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

This guy doesn't know ****. The flex could be the EGC, have to read that section. EGC should be green or bare. Green screw not required. That screw looks like a "peanut" self tapper. Not machine threads.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> The last guy I had working with me was at an addition we did setting finish. I had instructed him to install a gfi on the back patio, and then another outlet that was downstream of the. I specifically told him "the line and load are marked, and make sure you TEST them when you are done."
> 
> As we are packing up I asked if he tested the gfi and the other outlet and he said "yep, everythings fine".
> 
> ...



It is allways a pleasure to fire guys like that..:thumbup:


----------

